# A/T Filter Change on 1996 Maxima



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

This will be an absolute first dealing with anything remotely close to a transmission issue, if possible I could really use some insight on this repair, as much as anyone is willing to write. I have a 1990 max and 1997 sentra, this is my buddies car so there is no haynes, because the guy is not inclined when it comes to cars, his air filter was just changed after being the factory filter from 1996, so just image how the trans runs. any help would be much appreciated. thank you


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

Drain the fluid and drop the pan.

The ATF bolt is located near the driver's side front tire.

After you've finished draining the fluid, unbolt the 14 or so bolts and take the pan off. You can either clean the filter or replace it. You'll also want to clean the metal shavings around the magnets before bolting the pan up. Make sure you get a new gasket before you bolt the pan back on.

Refill with ATF. Top ups will as required.


----------



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

So there is no special bolt i keep reading about in other forums how they couldnt get this bolt back in place, and also do i need a torque wrench for this job. i appreciate the last post very much thank you.




Bonka said:


> Drain the fluid and drop the pan.
> 
> The ATF bolt is located near the driver's side front tire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you shouldan't need a torque wrench, but be very careful when putting the pan bolts back in.. they don't get very tight at all.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

According to the FSM there is no filter to service. There is a metal screen, but if it has caught anything, there is a serious problem with the trans.

Lew


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

That's what I was thinking.. I flipped through the FSM to look for a definite, but didn't find much.

usually that screen doesn't need cleaning, but some people just need the peace of mind to know they pulled the pan, cleaned it up, and checked things out...

but I wasn't going to cry wolf on there being no filter if I wasn't sure.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

Zing. Oops. I call it a filter 

PS: Don't let any of your friends tighten that drain bolt for you. They MAY strip the bolt to oblivion :fluffy:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

no fooling.. I had to get an impact wrench to remove the drain bolt on my wife's alty!


----------



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks alot guys for all your help i am attempting this job today ill post what the out come was. hopefully theres nothing in the screen, but his trans is running like hell, i drained his fluid and it was black like oil and had no tint of red to it, so i imagine that screen your talking about probably has lots of shit in it. also what can i clean the screen with, is carb cleaner ok or what do u recommend, my buddy bought the screen kit, so should i change the screen or just clean the old one.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

You can just clean it. Carb cleaner, brake cleaner, all is good. I would prefer to replace the gasket seal though.

Did you dispose of the old ATF already? I'm a bit worried that the new fluid may cause the transmission to start slipping. Doesn't sound like the ATF was changed in a long time, if ever.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check the bottom of the pan for particles. A layer of very fine black stuff is normal. If there are chunks, there is a likelihood that the trans cooler section of the radiator is [partially] plugged. The FSM recommends a rebuild in this case and replacement of the radiator. 

As long as you have a new screen, you might as well replace it. I'm not sure whether the screen is held in place by bolts which go through the valve body and are held in place by nuts. If this is the case, the valve body should be removed to replace the screen or you will leave the nuts loose up there when they are loosened and you'll have to remove the valve body anyway. 

Also, when the fluid is replaced, the fluid in the torque converter is not drained (~1/2 of the total fluid is in the converter). You may have to replace the fluid several times to get the system clean. The alternative is a flush which is done by disconnecting a hose to the radiator cooler, and hooking up to a reservoir of fluid. The car is then started and the new fluid completely replaces the old. 

Lew


----------

